# ammo cost????



## steadyshot (Feb 17, 2007)

Hello All,

Does anybody know where to get some ammo in bulk price? I've only had my pistol for about a month and took it to the range twice and already spent close to $200 in ammo. I love shooting this gun and will probably go shooting at least twice a month. I can already see the price of the ammo starting to add up. Some friends of mine talked about using reloaded ammo, is that a good idea? Is it cheaper to reload ammo yourself?

Thanks All,

Steadyshot


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Get into reloading for about the price of a good gun. Here's a few on the web.

http://www.aimsurplus.com/
http://www.ammoman.com/
http://www.ammunitionstore.com/
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/
http://www.thehuntingshack.com
http://www.midwayusa.com/
http://www.miragetechnologies.net/
http://www.natchezss.com/
http://www.northwestloading.com/
http://www.outdoormarksman.com/
http://www.streichers.com/


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

steadyshot said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Does anybody know where to get some ammo in bulk price? I've only had my pistol for about a month and took it to the range twice and already spent close to $200 in ammo. I love shooting this gun and will probably go shooting at least twice a month. I can already see the price of the ammo starting to add up. Some friends of mine talked about using reloaded ammo, is that a good idea? Is it cheaper to reload ammo yourself?
> 
> ...


What caliber?
Which ammo did you already shoot?
Where did you get it?

I shoot Winchester White Box 9mm 115gr in the bulk 100 packs from Walmart. This cost me $14.56 plus tax.

Oftentimes, Winchester White Box (WWB) from Walmart in any caliber is cheaper than most other types of ammo.

Anything cheaper than WWB from Walmart is a rare find, and if the quality is there...snatch it up. About the only way to reliably get cheaper than WWB is to get CCI Blazer with the aluminum casings. Even the brass cased stuff can be lower, but sometimes, they are the same price.


----------



## steadyshot (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm shooting remington 230grn $14 for box of 50.

Looking for suggestion on powder and primer. I placed an order on the Dillon 550B and dies. Did not get any of the accessories as I'm trying to save some money. I then went to www.midwayusa.com to order a cheap tumbler and digital scale. I also ordered 1000 winchester 230gr bullets, 100 speer gold dot 230gr and 1000 starline brass (as I didn't pick up any of the remmington brass I was shooting). I've been reading a lot on reloading, but can some one suggest a good powder and primer to go with the bullets and brass I ordered.

Thanks,

Steadyshot.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I use Winchester 231 for powder, and Winchester large pistol for primers. Try and find a reloading shop local or one in driving distance. You can save a lot most of the time with them compared to ordering over the net. Try to buy in bulk when you buy. That helps a little. Pick up your cases and shoot them till they split as that will save you a bunch over time. Good Luck..


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow, you must have spent a fortune on the brass.

It has been my experience that the brass costs nearly half (if not more) of the total cost for the bullets.

You can get once fired brass on eBay for a great price.

Here is a link to 2000 casings that are currently $82...I don't know where these auctions usually end up as I do not fololow .45 ACP brass...

http://cgi.ebay.com/45-ACP-Brass-Po...824QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item330093428205

In the future when you want to search for it, you should use the following search string:

.45 brass

I have tried looking for casings and such, but none of those terms returned any results. BRASS seems to be the search term.


----------



## steadyshot (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah it was a little expensive. I got the Starline 1000 case for $144.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

For reloading 45acp, I like WW231 powder and either Winchester or CCI primers.


----------



## steadyshot (Feb 17, 2007)

Okay thanks for tips everyone. I will try the W231 and Winchester primer combo. 

As for the 2000 brass on ebay...well I end up winning the bid today for $91.25 plus $9.50 shipping. Almost half the cost for double the amount of brass. I'll let you know what kind of condition their in when I receive them.

Thanks,
Steadyshot


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I use a lot of Bullseye in my 45 ACP loads. The brass should last you a long time. I've got some I've loaded over 25 times.


----------

